# custom wheels decals



## cowheelz (Jul 11, 2011)

so does any one know where I can get some custom wheel decals for my Eastons?
Im in Vail, CO, so any one close would be best.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

PM Chain. He's mostly in the lounge but he does custom stuff like that and I believe is somewhere in CO.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Something like this


http://www.vcgraphix.com/en/Store/d...el+Name+Stickers&mainCatName=Bicycle+Products


----------



## cowheelz (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks velodog, but im looking for something with colour.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Definitely drop a PM to Chain. He can get it done for you.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

,,,,,


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Wheeltags.com is the place for the Cu$tom printed one$


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Lu-Max has an SL3 he restickered his Boyd wheels with and it came out sharp, this is who he used https://www.graphicshack.co.uk/category/Cycling___Wheel_Decals,l.html


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone know of a custom wheel decal supplier in the US? Something like graphic shack mentioned above....


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I would call Jason at Fairwheel bikes. You may be able to get something out of him. He is very into doing custom work and Im sure that hes done similar projects.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Anyone know Reynolds policy on decals? I'd like to go to a ghosted black/charcoal grey but don't want to lose warranty.


----------



## Wojo4710 (Sep 24, 2011)

this is just what I was looking for!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

.....


----------



## Wojo4710 (Sep 24, 2011)

Chain is the man!!! My wheels look sick!!! He's a great guy who does incredible work. I'm beyond pleased with my decals and installing them was a breeze.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't wait to get mine from him. Should be here in a couple days!


----------



## Mtl_Rookie (Jul 24, 2011)

I just got mine stickered last month, got them from BIKESDECALS | Stickers for bicycles | Customized decals and Stickers | Calcomanias para bicicletas. They are in Uraguay and have tons of colour choice if you want stock/replacement.

Reynolds Assualt on my Tarmac 





















Ramjm_2000 said:


> Anyone know Reynolds policy on decals? I'd like to go to a ghosted black/charcoal grey but don't want to lose warranty.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Just the thread i was looking for! Search function strikes again!


----------



## Wojo4710 (Sep 24, 2011)

Chain will take care of you. The stuff he did for my bike is insane looking. I get tons of comments on them all of it positive and wanting to know where I got them done.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Wojo did you post it up? Not sure if i missed it.


----------



## Wojo4710 (Sep 24, 2011)

Couldn't remember if I put up a pic. This was the only one I had saved on my computer with the final color scheme. The decals were top notch and they look great. The picture really doesn't do them justice. Chain is the man and he does great work!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

My brother runs a sign company and he designed me a nice decal for my 32mm reynolds. Basically setting up my race team name on the wheels. 
So I would say most sign companies could help you with any logo and size. They have material that will not fade and will hold up pretty good too.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work on the wheels Wojo! Looks very good.

Ill keep it in mind scott once the wheels come in!


----------



## audibmi (Jan 2, 2006)

Mtl_Rookie said:


> I just got mine stickered last month, got them from BIKESDECALS | Stickers for bicycles | Customized decals and Stickers | Calcomanias para bicicletas. They are in Uraguay and have tons of colour choice if you want stock/replacement.
> 
> Reynolds Assualt on my Tarmac


how close were they in replicating the font and dimensions of the original reynolds decals? is it the picture distortion, or does the arc on the decal not match the curve of the rim?


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

audibmi said:


> how close were they in replicating the font and dimensions of the original reynolds decals? is it the picture distortion, or does the arc on the decal not match the curve of the rim?


Looks like the arc matches the rim. He just had to raise the start of the word a bit more and it would even out. Just my observation from looking at it.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

.....


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

.....


----------



## Roasty (Mar 22, 2012)

hi guys,

do any of you know of acompany which produces decals that cover the whole rim? i have a wheelset with the illustrations printed on the rim, and i wanna cover them up. most of the websites listed on this thread i believe only produce individual stickers which cover up sections of the rim. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## RanGer498 (Feb 17, 2012)

just placed an order from Victory Circle Graphix hope they look good on my frame


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

Roasty said:


> hi guys,
> 
> do any of you know of acompany which produces decals that cover the whole rim? i have a wheelset with the illustrations printed on the rim, and i wanna cover them up. most of the websites listed on this thread i believe only produce individual stickers which cover up sections of the rim. any help would be appreciated!


Roasty,

i haven't used this company so i cant vouch for them, but its the only one I found. Welcome to the RimWrapz Web Site. If you end up finding one better come back and let us know, im sure there will be more people in the future looking for the same thing.

Might want to give them a call and see if they can help you first.

-Pat


----------



## Gravy (Jul 31, 2003)

Chain I can't PM you can you give me the info on the custom sticker.
G


----------



## Backflush (Jul 7, 2011)

Most sites have decals for branded names, but I am looking for decals just to dress up the flat black carbon rims that I have, I just want to add some color to match my red, black and white frame. Anyone know where to get these.

The FSA decals are what I'm looking for, but without the FSA.
2010 FSA RD-488 wheel decals set


----------



## Roasty (Mar 22, 2012)

BWWpat said:


> Roasty,
> 
> i haven't used this company so i cant vouch for them, but its the only one I found. Welcome to the RimWrapz Web Site. If you end up finding one better come back and let us know, im sure there will be more people in the future looking for the same thing.
> 
> ...


hey there!

managed to get a set of vinyl blanks from graphic shack! thanks though! spoke to their customer service rep and they mentioned that the vinyl blanks are not listed on their website, but you can make a request for it when ordering a set of their normal decals.


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

Roasty said:


> hey there!
> 
> managed to get a set of vinyl blanks from graphic shack! thanks though! spoke to their customer service rep and they mentioned that the vinyl blanks are not listed on their website, but you can make a request for it when ordering a set of their normal decals.


Awesome! thanks for the follow up. Now I can send all my customers that call asking about that stuff to a reliable source!


----------



## Roasty (Mar 22, 2012)

just wanna share a pic of the wheels after applying the decals.

they came with instructions on application. one was a dry application (needs precision as it'd be difficult to manipulate the decals once applied), the other was a wet application with slightly soapy water. needless to say, i went with the wet application.

fairly straightforward process. 
cleaned the rims
sprayed water onto rim, peeled off the decal backing, wet the decals a bit
positioned the decals. moved them around to my liking
i used a hairdryer on low heat to help with the drying process. the dryer really helps with pressing the decals down over the curved part of the rim near the spokes (i had to apply a matte black background before the easton decals)
pressed out the bubbles and left to dry for a day

think it turned out pretty well. ordered another set of these decals in yellow just for kicks.

before:


after:


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Roasty, Where did you get the easton decals from?


----------



## johnblue2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Visit PrintingBlue.com for custom stickers / custom decals. Company is pioneer in the field of online printing services. And shipping will be free anywhere in US so won't worry about where you live also you will get your required decals according to your requirements within few business days. Contact with Live Chat Support team to buy decals.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

you can try Marco at ... 

Stickers Design

background in white ...
for custom designs, you need to give him a file in .eps


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Sick work!



c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> you can try Marco at ...
> 
> Stickers Design
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian1 (May 24, 2013)

What color did u get on the sticker scheme for the Boyd's, Reynolds, and Easton's if u don't mind me asking? Is that a grey or charcoal?


----------



## Brian1 (May 24, 2013)

Maybe to make this question clearer, did u guys use with the custom decals on the Boyd wheelset, easton wheelset, and Reynolds wheelset. Is this black, grey, silver, or charcoal?


----------

